# PubMed- Mesenteric panniculitis following colonoscopy, polypectomy, and epinephrine injection.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Related Articles

*Mesenteric panniculitis following colonoscopy, polypectomy, and epinephrine injection.*

Endoscopy. 2010;42 Suppl 2:E44-5

Authors: Lee KJ, Ehrenpreis ED, Greenberg J, Yang GY, Horowitz J

PMID: 20157883 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]

View the full article


----------

